# Dual-boot sur iBook G3 Dual USB (Mac OS X et debian)



## vince78410 (28 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,je voudrais faire un dual-boot Mac OS X et debian sur mon iBook G3 Dual USB ?
Avec un disque Dur de 80 ou 120 GB je m'en rappelle plus ? 
Et je vois pour mettre 64 mo en +

Merci vince78410


----------



## vince78410 (1 Avril 2009)

vince78410 a dit:


> Bonjour,je voudrais faire un dual-boot Mac OS X et debian sur mon iBook G3 Dual USB ?
> Avec un disque Dur de 80 ou 120 GB je m'en rappelle plus ?
> Et je vois pour mettre 64 mo en +
> 
> Merci vince78410


J'oubliais j'ai déjà 128 mo donc 128 + 64 = 192


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Avril 2009)

petite question, c'est quoi debian ?


----------



## claud (3 Avril 2009)

enfin !!!

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian
http://www.fr.debian.org/index.fr.html


----------

